# MaraX refill light flashing when tank is full



## Mike_coffeeinbath (Dec 26, 2020)

My MaraX water refill light started flashing so I refilled the tank as usual, but the light still flashes, so the machine thinks the tank is empty.. no coffee :-(

It's just over a year old, I have been maintaining/ cleaning, it is due a full service de-scale, but I've been using a filter and backflusing etc regularly.

I've tried simple things... swithcing on and off, checked not blockage from tank.

Any ideas?


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Might be obvious but have you checked that the little float is free to move in the tank - if it has stuck at the lower end of the tube then the machine will detect no water?


----------

